
After 5 years of Dvorak, I am switching back to Qwerty - thmslee
https://medium.com/@xkpb/after-5-years-of-dvorak-i-am-switching-back-to-qwerty-5756b8f607de
======
Insanity
Typing speed does not matter at all in creating software.

I type around 140wpm with a maximum of 146 in normal text whilst using qwerty.
Never did I feel like this was important when writing code.

Dvorak might be interesting to learn just as a challenge but I am not sure if
it necessarily makes you a better typist either.

